# Vintage Rotel - power on speaker pop!



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been ignoring this for awhile, just writing it off to my use of a vintage Rotel unit to power my desktop system (Mac Mini => optical out => Audioengine D1 => Rotel RV - 555 => high level out => Pinnacle Subsonic => PSB Image B4). When I turn on the Rotel, I get this hum/crackle that many times ends with a pop. Today I *saw* the left woofer on the Image B4 move considerably with the power on and thought, "That's not good!" So my ostrich approach is no longer working :sarcastic: This also happens when I power the Rotel down. Anyone have some thoughts on how to trouble shoot this? I will be happy to fill in any missing information folks may need. Thanks!

BTW - the music playback sounds mighty sweet and without any flaws I can detect.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Might be some grit in the switches. I am not by any means a Tech, but I know in the past I have had problems with switches making noise, and they just needed to be cleaned.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Everything inside the unit should be reasonably clean as I had it professionally examined and cleaned by a reputable guy a couple of years ago. It is in a fairly clean environment, so not sure they'd need it done again? I guess my main concern is whether I am going to end up damaging the speakers. Not that is a several thousand dollar system, but for me it represents a considerable investment that I would like to keep in good working order for years to come.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

Update: Previously I was leaving the sub active, allowing it to turn on and off when it sensed a signal. Tonight, I tried shutting it off along with the amp. If turn the sub off prior to turning off the amp (and turn the sub on after turning on the amp), the pop is less intense. Still feel like it shouldn't be happening though.


----------

